# Boxing Training Question.



## Jutt- (Jul 25, 2007)

The gym where I've been practising Muay Thai , is also running a Boxing class.

I'm interested in doing this as well , but I have a newbie query.

Feet wise , how do you guys train?

I.e I currently train in Muay Thai Bare Foot , but as there no kicking etc etc in Boxing, I'm not sure if there's any specific footwear required?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## oldnovice (Jul 25, 2007)

Jutt- said:


> The gym where I've been practising Muay Thai , is also running a Boxing class.
> 
> I'm interested in doing this as well , but I have a newbie query.
> 
> ...


 
There usually is no specific footwear required for training in boxing. That would depend on the trainer too, but a pair of the Chuck Taylor Converse facsimilies that are on the market, would serve your purposes well, IMO.

You can find boxing shoes easily enough on the Internet, but if you decide to go that route, be sure you buy rubber-soled boxing shoes. The old-time boxing shoes, and some still made in Mexico, have leather soles, that are designed to be used with resin, to keep from slipping all over the place. Since most gyms these days wouldn't be too happy with resin all over their ring surface, go with rubber-soled boxing shoes.

You can also find racquetball shoes on the Web, and these would also fit the bill, very nicely.


----------



## Jutt- (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for your reply man , will look into it


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 25, 2007)

I would encourage you to talk with your trainer about what he recommends. Wrestling shoes are usually cheaper than boxing shoes (& they're great to train in). I wouldn't buy boxing shoes unless/until your ready for competition.


----------



## searcher (Jul 25, 2007)

Most of my boxer's train in a good cross-training shoe.   Some have purchased wrestling shoes.

Wear what is comfortable.


----------

